# 5/20am Okaoolsa surf report + OIP pm report



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Woke up early this morning...got to the beach(Okaloosa Island)@630...plenty of fleas today. First pomp @0800...18 incher!Second pomp @0805...15 incher. Then nothing but hardtails and skippies until 10 a spanish landed on a sand lea...A first for me. Last pomp caught while reeling in the lines to leave @ 1100...high tide. Then I went to OIP in the afternoon and caught this king on ten pound test on a baby LY fishing for big spanish...almost got spooled twice! Saw three other kings caught and mahi mahi and the same ole hammerhead lurking around.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

way to go tex nice report and pics.:clap


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Way to go on that nice 18" pomp. I'm sure that was a super FUN fight on light tackle and almost getting spooled twice :bowdown

Keep the great reports comming. I have given up on pomps, good to see someone is still out smarting them.:clap


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

nice king, good job


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice King! Bet that was a fun fight! Glad to hear the fleas are back. Sounds like a great day of fishing!


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice king. We are headed to P'cola in early June and glad to start seeing some kings.


----------

